# New lean to shed built by a chick



## Val1991 (Aug 26, 2011)

yay! go team chick builders!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

YAY! Go Lady Contractors!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Very nice but you may want to put corner bracings on before the siding.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I admire the effort but it is very weak construction. The siding will not give it strength and you have nothing to nail them to- you need studs every 16" and 2x4 cross pieces.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

That is better than what I could do. 

I once built a horse stable with my mother. It was ridiculously tall and we used garage doors as walls as we found some very cheap. It was a major effort and we had no idea what we were doing. It swayed in the wind. Saying that its lasted a while (until we took it down) and worked fine, totally waterproof and stood in practically gale force winds. 

Would never do it ever again though, worth every sent paying someone else. Digging holes in the hard Australian clay soil is very difficult.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> I admire the effort but it is very weak construction. The siding will not give it strength and you have nothing to nail them to- you need studs every 16" and 2x4 cross pieces.


You don't need studs every 16 or 24 inches. Pole barns, at least around here, have poles or posts 4 to 8 feet apart. The siding is attached to purlins or boards going across that are 4 feet apart. It's the same for sheet metal roofing.

I think there should be at least one more post in the back. Depending on how deep the posts go, you might want to add bracing in the corners. I can't tell how big the posts are but they do look small. 

Otherwise, I think you did a good job on your own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

usandpets said:


> You don't need studs every 16 or 24 inches. Pole barns, at least around here, have poles or posts 4 to 8 feet apart. The siding is attached to purlins or boards going across that are 4 feet apart. It's the same for sheet metal roofing.
> 
> I think there should be at least one more post in the back. Depending on how deep the posts go, you might want to add bracing in the corners. I can't tell how big the posts are but they do look small.
> 
> ...


The rafters are 18" on center and the post are in concrete at 4' which is below the frost line. The posts are 4x4. The roof is very light and this is stronger than required. I have an identical shed next to it that has held up fine for 11 yrs and is very sturdy that men built. :lol: The interior will also be lined with plywood. I may add some cross bracing in the corners to add some strength though to be safe. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

You go girl!!! Can't wait to see your finished shed.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Just finished it and had a frosty mug to celebrate. It was a very rewarding project. Some rake was out of stock but have 2 pieces of trim yet to put on.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Glad you put completed pics of!!! Looks great!!! I think I will look into doing something similar if we can afford to get it all started! Looks fantastic!


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks great.

Build me one :wink:


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Looks great. What was the final cost?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> Looks great. What was the final cost?


400.00 in materials and I have to get 3 pieces of rake yet so maybe 450.00
I also already had the screws for the metal.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Quite a bargain!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice job...you can come help me finish our barn before the winter (frosty mugs provided) ;-) The mares stop by to look at the progress, but they're not much help with the work. https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-E_Y_glSSOgw/Tqn-R2O9y0I/AAAAAAAAARE/XtmEODaH-G8/s640/IMG_0700.JPG


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Excellent job!


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Great job- you go girl! I have been building most of our barn because my husband (a carpenter) never has time. Then he makes fun of my efforts, which is mean, I think. But I think I have done a pretty good job despite his teasing.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Good job, both of you!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

My motto: Yes, a GIRL can!

Good job!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I started putting gutters on today and it seems that they sold me several wrong connectors so that project will have to wait. I was shocked at the cost of gutters just for 24' across the back was 85.00 almost 25% as much as the shed materials.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Nice job...you can come help me finish our barn before the winter (frosty mugs provided) ;-) The mares stop by to look at the progress, but they're not much help with the work. https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-E_Y_glSSOgw/Tqn-R2O9y0I/AAAAAAAAARE/XtmEODaH-G8/s640/IMG_0700.JPG


1 day and you could get that done. Yu just got to plan it and do it. Love the red color.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When I built an addition on the end of my house, the school bus driver kept asking the kids who the carpenter was. And they kept telling them "my mom". I think it fell on deaf ears as later he asked me who'd done the work. I don't think I was believed either. Would you believe there's a guy putting a storm shelter on the house, who's supposed to be a carpenter. He'd mismeasured the height, which I caught on time altho he now has to shorten the framing by 8". He was planning on cutting into the roof - no no, this isn't an addition, just a small add on.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Congratulations, you have learned what many haven't. There's no reason other then a lack of desire to learn not to do any and all projects around your property.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Yep....good job. I think it's quite nice, and the best thing is you did it yourself.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd have built this little number if I hadn't torn a few muscles in the lower back. The beggars are taking longer to heal than I'd like. Pain meds half knock me out so either way.......


----------



## AllegroAdante (Sep 28, 2008)

I too just built a run-in shelter, I just hope my boys use it. Thus far they haven't really shown any interest in using it. I did have a little help from a family friend - but I did the majority of the labor. 

You did a good job!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

And the horses still won't let the odd man in the shelter


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I deal with unpredictable 1200lb animals for a living but power tools just plain scare me ;o) You did an awesome job!


----------

